# Dumb question?



## Be Young (Jun 16, 2004)

This is a piece of mesquite. I cut the tree down about 18 years ago. I found some that was still laying there, is this what you would call spalted mesquite?


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Looks like spalted to me , BY...specially the bottom pix... Got some nice grain to it as well.. Chop it up and whip out a pen or two and we can enjoy....


----------



## Be Young (Jun 16, 2004)

Better pic.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Going to look real good when you work it!


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

It looks good and the pens are nice. 

Is it spalt? I don't know. I would cut off that rot area and cast it after some cleaning LOL Get a nice combo effect

I got some around here for 6 or 7 years and it never spalted, just too dry and hard. Might need to go look at some and see if anything has happened.

Mesquite is so pretty and holds a wonderful shine


----------



## Be Young (Jun 16, 2004)

According to ASK.com it is wood with white rot fungus. I guess it is spalted it has some white areas that are pretty fraigle, I have been able to work some of it by soaking in thin CA first.

I think this is the wood that gave me a lung problem. The first time I cut and turned some I was in a hurry and forgot to putmy mask on.

At the time I was having back trouble and ready for surgery to get a herniated disk off my nerve bundle. I went to the hospital the day before surgery for the pre surgery stuff, they found a large spot on my lung and cancelled the surgery and sent me to a pulmonary Dr. She found a large infected cyst and gave me antibotics for weeks. I have to go back for another CT scan Monday.

It kind of worked out well though, my back is doing better and I don't want anyone cutting on my back.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

I wondering the wood has some mistletoe burl in it??? Looks like a nice chunk of wood.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

I don't really see any spalt myself but nice looking grain. Should turn quite nice.
So sorrybto hear abour your back and feel your pain. I still have some problems with herniated dish on nerves, but better and hesitant about surgery for now. However, last year, I would have been ready, just improved. Hope you can avoid surgery but if not, sure hope they can fix it permanantly.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I got some of this wood, yes it is spalted. No doubt about it when looking in person. I also got some nice rotted pieces that will be cast at some point.

The mesquite will make some nice looking stuff but the Elm is out of this world. Nice dark heartwood and then the white spalting and black lines. If it looks half as good finished as I have it pictured in my mind, I will be very pleased.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Sweet! That is great. Lets see em coming.


----------

